# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin tour >  Tour du lịch vườn Quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày 1.029.000- Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

## dulichgiahy

*VƯỜN QUỐC GIA NAM CÁT TIÊN**
(02 ngày 01 đêm)*



 



_Vườn   quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên được xem là điểm chính về đa dạng sinh học của   thế giới với diện tích 80.000 ha, là nơi sinh sống của các loài động   thực vật. Hiện có khoảng 400 loài cây, trong đó 170 loài thảo dược và 59   loài phong lan. Quần thể chim phong phú khoảng 310 loài và những loài   thú lớn qúi hiếm: hổ, voi, bò rừng, tê giác java nổi tiếng nhất còn   khoảng 10 con đang cư ngụ tại Cát Tiên._ 

*Ngày 1: TP. HCM – VƯỜN QUỐC GIA CÁT TIÊN
* 
*Sáng:* Xe và hướng dẫn công ty Du Lịch Gia Hy đón khách   tại điểm hẹn, khởi hành  đến huyện Tân Phú - Đồng Nai. Dùng điểm tâm  tại  ngã ba Dầu Giây. Trên đường đi, Quý khách được chiêm ngưỡng quần   thể đá chồng Định Quán, một sự xếp đặt lạ kì của tạo hóa. Tiếp tục lộ   trình đến cây số 125 rẽ trái vào Tà Lài cung đường khoảng 25 km.Xe đưa   du khách đến bến đò, thuyền máy vượt sông Đồng Nai vào Trung Tâm Vườn   Quốc Gia Cát Tiên.ổn định chỗ nghỉ tại khu du lịch. Quý khách dùng cơm   trưa.
 
*Chiều:* Du khách đi bộ xuyên rừng tham quan tuyến rừng   cây Bằng Lăng đặc chủng với cây Bằng Lăng 06 ngọn, cây thiên tuế hơn 300   năm tuổi. Tham quan rừng cây tùng đặc chủng với cây Tùng khổng lồ có  rễ  dài hơn 10m. Trở về bến đò, thuyền máy đưa du khách ngược sông Đồng   Nai, tham quan và tắm thác Mỏ Vẹt. Dùng cơm tối, nghỉ ngơi.

*Tối:* Tham gia sinh hoạt lửa trại với những tiết mục sôi   động, đặc sắc hoặc thám hiểm rừng đêm bằng xe Jeep ( nếu có nhu cầu,   chi phí tự túc).
 
*Ngày 2: VƯỜN QUỐC GIA CÁT TIÊN – TP. HCM
* 
*Sáng:* Du khách dùng điểm tâm, xe Jeep đưa khách tham   quan cây gõ đõ Ong Đồng, đi bộ xuyên rừng tham quan thác Trời, thác   Dựng. Tắm suối tại Bến Cự, Quý khách được hoà mình trong thiên  nhiên   tinh khiết, hoang dã. Trở về khách sạn, Dùng cơm trưa, làm thủ tục trả   phòng
 
*Chiều:* Thuyền máy đưa du khách vượt sông Đồng Nai, khởi   hành về Tp. HCM. Dừng chân mua sắm trái cây, đặc sản tại ngã ba Dầu   Giây. Tiếp tục lộ trình về đến TP.HCM. xe và hướng dẫn đưa đoàn về  điểm   đón ban đầu. Chia tay và hẹn gặp lại! 

Để xem thêm tour 2 ngày với giá trọn gói rất hấp dẫn xin mời tới thăm trang web của chúng tôi tại Link :2N


*BẢNG GIÁ TRỌN GÓI DÀNH CHO 1 KHÁCH*
_(Đơn vị : Nghìn đồng)_



*Tiêu chuẩn*
*Từ 2-12 khách*
*15 – 24 khách*
*25-31 khách*
*32 – 42 khách*
*Trên 42 khách*

*Ngủ Phòng*
*3.595*
*2.695*
*2.335*
*1.995*
*1.795*

Khách lẻ từ (2 - 10 khách) khởi hành thứ 5, 6, 7 hàng tuần

Khách đoàn từ 11 người trở lên đi xe riêng và khởi hành theo yêu cầu

Giá vé trên chưa bao gồm vé tàu và vé máy bay (nếu có)

Giảm giá cho khách đoàn có số lượng khách trên 100 khách

Báo giá này có thể tăng hoặc giảm tùy thuộc vào từng thời điểm đăng ký tour, không áp dụng ngày lễ






*GIÁ TUOR BAO GỒM** :*

*Vận chuyển:* Xe 4, 7, 9, 16, 35, 45 chỗ đời mới,ti vi, băng đôi, máy lạnh. Đạt tiêu chuẩn du lịch. Bố trí xe phù hợp tùy theo số lượng khách đăng ký tham gia.
*Ăn uống:* Tiêu chuẩn: 
Ăn sáng: 40.000/xuất, Hủ Tìu, Bún Bò, Bánh Canh + Nước uống Cafe, Nước ngọt, đá chanh. 
Ăn chính 80.000 đ/xuất , Tiệc 120.000đ/xuất. 
Ăn trưa, chiều: gồm 06 ->07 , thực đơn phong phú , đa dạng 
*Hướng dẫn viên**:*   Đoàn có hướng dẫn viên thuyết minh và phục vụ ăn, nghỉ, tham quan cho   Quý khách. Hoạt náo viên tổ chức các trò chơi vận động tập thể, sinh   hoạt , ca hát.
*Bảo hiểm**:* Khách được bảo hiểm du lịch Bảo Minh trọn gói, mức bồi thường tối đa 1_0.000.000đ/Trường hợp_.  Thuốc Y tế thông thường.
*Quà tặng**:*   Mỗi vị khách trên đường đi được phục vụ nón du lịch, khăn lạnh, 02  chai  nước tinh khiết 0.5l /ngày/người. Quà bánh tượng trưng cho mỗi trò  chơi  trên xe và sân khấu.
*Tham quan:* Giá vé đã bao gồm phí vào cổng tại các điểm tham quan.

*Giá vé trẻ em*

Từ 01t và dưới 05t miễn phí (02 người lớn chỉ kèm 1 trẻ miễn phí).
Từ 05 đến dưới 11 tính 50% giá vé (có chỗ ngồi trên xe, xuất ăn, ngủ ghép  gia đình).Từ 11 tuổi tính bằng 100%Giá vé người lớn.

*GIÁ KHÔNG BAO GỒM** :*

Các chi phí cá nhân khác ngoài chương trình (ăn hải sản, tắm bùn, giặt ủi, điện thoại, thức uống trong minibar…)
Tiền Tip cho tài xế và HDV (nếu có), 
THUẾ VAT 10%.

MỌI CHI TIẾT XIN LIÊN HỆ:
*CÔNG TY TNHH TM DV DU LICH GIA HY* 
Địa Chỉ: 74/44 Trương Quốc Dung – P.10 .P.Nhuận
Điện Thoại: *08.38440452 -* *0903914652** Ms.Minh*
Email: dulichgiahy@yahoo.com.vn
Website : www.dulichgiahy.com
Nick yahoo: dulichgiahy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào cả nhà  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tham quan Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên, khám phá rừng xanh  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  tới thăm Vườn Quốc Gia Cát Tiên

----------


## dulichgiahy

:Welcome:  Đi chơi ngày hè  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Mấy ngày này nóng tới 40 độ C, đi chơi thôi  :Drinks:  :Boat:

----------


## dulichgiahy

đi thăm rừng nào  :Welcome:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc các bạn cuối tuần vui vẻ, đi du lịch nào  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào, liên hệ ngay Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận chương tình tour hấp dẫn nhất và giá cả hợp lí nhất

----------


## dulichgiahy

up đắt hàng nào  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà vui vẻ  :06:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà làm ăn phát tài  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nha các bạn

----------


## dulichgiahy

Đi chơi nào  :Drinks: 
Cuối tuần phải đi xả stress chứ  :Big Grin:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Chúc cả nhà một tuần làm việc nhiều may mắn  :Drinks:

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch giá rẻ, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Thuê xe du lịch
Tổ chức tour trọn gói
Đại lý vé máy bay
Liên hệ ngay: Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy hotline 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Up đắt hàng, mua may bán đắt  :hehe:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Cuối tuần vui vẻ nhé các bạn  :Boff:

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên, khởi hành thường xuyên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên, giá cả phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ công ty Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày, giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Công ty Du lịch Gia Hy

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ chức tour trọn gói, thiết kế tour theo yêu cầu của Quý khách. Liên hệ Ms Minh số điện thoại 0903914652 để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói hè 2012, giá  cả cạnh tranh, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp, vui  lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để biết thêm chi tiết. Hotline 0903914652
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour hè giá rẻ, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy, hotline tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí 0903914652*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên  2 ngày giá phải chăng, tổ chức thường xuyên, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch  Gia Hy để được tư vấn dịch vụ hoàn toàn miễn phí. Hotline 0903914652 Ms  Minh

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Nam Cát Tiên, giá cả hữu nghị, chất lượng phục vụ chu đáo, chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày, giá cả phải  chăng, chương trình hấp dẫn, vui lòng liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652  Ms Minh để được tư vấn miễn phí hoàn toàn về dịch vụ.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày . Chương trình hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 0903914652 Ms Minh
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được giá cả ưu đãi nhất. Hotline 0903914652 Ms Minh*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch chất lượng cao, giá ưu  đãi, khởi  hành thường xuyên. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn  miễn phí  về dịch vụ tour. Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày, chương  trình cao cấp, giá phải chăng, luôn tư vấn dịch vụ cho Quý khách nếu Quý  khách có nhu cầu tổ chức Tour trọn gói. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy  0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày,  chương trình tour hấp dẫn, giá cả phải chăng, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí : Hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Nam Cát Tiên giá phải  chăng, dịch vụ tour chuyên nghiệp và đẳng cấp, chương trình tour hấp  dẫn. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được sự tư vấn nhiệt tình nhất, và  hoàn toàn miễn phí. ĐT 08 3844 0452 hoặc hotline 0903914652 (Ms Minh)

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch vườn Quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày, chương trình hấp dẫn,  dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được tư vấn tour miễn  phí, ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903914652

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tour du lịch Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày , khởi  hành thường xuyên, giá cả hấp dẫn, chương trình linh hoạt theo yêu cầu  của khách hàng. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để được tư vấn dịch vụ miễn phí :  ĐT 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Vườn Quốc Gia Nam Cát Tiên 2 ngày, khởi hành thường xuyên, chất lượng tour cao cấp, giá cả cạnh  tranh. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh) để  nhận được tư vấn tour miễn phí
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói giá rẻ, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch trọn gói, giá  phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy, Quý  khách sẽ nhận được tư vấn miễn phí về dịch vụ Tour. Điện thoại 08 3844  0482 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy thường xuyên tổ chức  các tour du lịch với giá phải chăng, chất lượng tour luôn đảm bảo sẽ  làm hài lòng Quý khách, dịch vụ thường xuyên được nâng cấp. Liên hệ với  chúng tôi để được tư vấn tour miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903  914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch dịp Giáng sinh và tết  dương lịch, giá cả tốt, chương trình tour đặc sắc, dịch vụ đảm bảo sự  hài lòng của Quý khách. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914  652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Chuyên tổ  chức tour du lịch trọn  gói, giá phải chăng, dịch vụ tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy để  nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất, điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ chức tour du lịch nghỉ dưỡng tết Âm  lịch với dịch vụ cao cấp, giá hấp dẫn. Liên hệ sớm với Du lịch Gia Hy  để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất với giá rẻ nhất. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 -  0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)

*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Du lịch Gia Hy chuyên Tour du lịch  cao cấp với giá phải chăng, luôn lấy sự hài lòng của Quý khách làm tiêu  chí hàng đầu. Liên hệ với chúng tôi để nhận được giá tốt nhất và tư vấn  dịch vụ miễn phí. Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 , hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch và  tết Cổ truyền giá phải chăng, chương trình tour cao cấp. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch Noel giá phải chăng, chương trình tour hấp dẫn, dịch vụ cao cấp. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy
Điện thoại 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch ngày tết Dương lịch, chất lượng Tour cao cấp, đảm bảo sự hài lòng của Quý khách.*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tổ Chức Tour du lịch chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour riêng đoàn cho gia đình từ 5 người trở lên. Liên hệ Du  lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 - 0903 914 652 (Ms Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch trọn gói chất lượng  cao, tổ chức tour đoàn theo yêu cầu của khách hàng, từ 5 khách trở lên  sẽ tổ chức tour riêng cho quý khách, dịch vụ cao cấp, giá thành phải  chăng. Liên hệ Du lịch Gia Hy 08 3844 0452 , Hotline 0903 914 652 (Ms  Minh)*

----------


## dulichgiahy

Tham quan Vườn Quốc gia Nam Cát Tiên để biết thêm về hệ sinh thái thú vị này.

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour lễ 30 tháng 4, chất lượng tour cao, dịch vụ chuyên nghiệp. Liên hệ với Du lịch Gia Hy để nhận được dịch vụ tốt nhất.
*

----------


## dulichgiahy

*Tour du lịch hè 2013, nhiều chương  trình tour hấp dẫn, thú vị, tour thiết kế theo yêu cầu của Quý khách.  Hãy liên hệ với chúng tôi từ ngay hôm nay để có được tour du lịch như ý  muốn.
*

----------

